# WinTV Nova S2 HD (Conexant CX24xxx) & Kernel 3.6.x

## JSheridan

Hallöchen,

ich hoffe jemand kann mir einen Tip geben wie ich die Nova S2 HD unter Kernel 3.6.x wieder zum laufen bekomme.

Mit dem 3.6er Kernel haben sich die v4l-Optionen ziemlich verschoben und ich finde keine Möglichkeit mehr den support für den conexant CX24xxx zu aktivieren. Der Guide aus dem Wiki für die Nova S2 ist somit zumindest für den 3.6er Kernel nicht mehr aktuell. Hat vielleicht jemand einen Tip wie die Karte mit dem 3.6er Kernel wieder zum laufen bekomme? Im Quellcode des Kernel 3.6 ist "drivers/media/video/cx88" noch enthalten, allerdings weder über menuconfig sichtbar noch wird das Modul mit übersetzt.

Hoffentlich kann mir einer von euch weiter helfen.

Vielen Dank im Voraus!

----------

## arfe

Beim 3.6.6 (vanilla):

```
Device Drivers                                                                                                                                  │  

  │       -> Multimedia support (MEDIA_SUPPORT [=m])                                                                                                       │  

  │         -> Video capture adapters (VIDEO_CAPTURE_DRIVERS [=y])                                                                                         │  

  │           -> V4L PCI(e) devices (V4L_PCI_DRIVERS [=n])                                                                                                 │  

  │             -> Conexant 2388x (bt878 successor) support (VIDEO_CX88 [=n])                                                                              │  

  │               -> DVB/ATSC Support for cx2388x based TV cards (VIDEO_CX88_DVB [=n]
```

----------

## JSheridan

Super vielen Dank.

Ich hatte den Analog TV-Support nicht an und deswegen war das nicht zu sehen.

----------

